
What’s New in Swift 3? - onmyway133
https://www.raywenderlich.com/135655/whats-new-swift-3
======
ubertaco
Huh.

Looking at the code snippets, I find this:

    
    
        func g(a: Int -> Int) -> Int -> Int  { ... } // old way, Swift 2
    

much easier to read than this:

    
    
        func g(a: (Int) -> Int) -> (Int) -> Int  { ... } // new way, Swift 3
    

The old way is obvious: g takes a function from Int to Int, along with an Int,
and produces an Int -- and I can tell that it's curried. It reads just like a
type signature from any given ML.

The new way confused me at a glance, because my eyes got lost in all the
parens and I read (a: (Int) -> Int) as (a: (Int -> Int), with a missing paren,
which threw everything after it off and made it confusing.

It just adds another, unnecessary layer of parens. Weird.

------
marvel_boy
Swift will be available in a lot platforms. Do you think it has potencial to
became the 'new Java'?

